# Sick Buck...I can't find any clues what it is!!!



## H3 Farm (Feb 10, 2013)

We have a little pygmy buck...about a year old. He tries to eat but just winds up holding food/water in his mouth. We (my husband and I) pulled a golf ball sized wad of hay/feed out of the back of his mouth and put a catheter tube in to see if we could clear any blockages. There were no obstructions that we could tell.  We did manage to get a couple CC's of water in his belly. He is very interested in water but it doesn't appear he is able to swallow it. I see no sores in his mouth. His gums look fine. He seems weak but otw walking ok. His eyes are a little runny. I have looked and looked and cannot find anything that even seems similar to these symptoms. I will say he is ultra affectionate now. He is always sweet but this is above normal. In fact, if you stop petting him he will buck you. If I wasn't so worried about him I would giggle at how cute it is.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think I would enlist the vet before he gets any worse.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Feb 10, 2013)

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I think I would enlist the vet before he gets any worse.


Yep. Me too


----------



## H3 Farm (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks. The vet came out...he suspects rabies. Put him down and sent him off for necropsy. Not a fun day.


----------



## bonbean01 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 11, 2013)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2013)

That is what I was wondering too...rabies. I am so sorry. Please let us know the results.


----------



## Missy (Feb 12, 2013)

H3 Farm said:
			
		

> Thanks. The vet came out...he suspects rabies. Put him down and sent him off for necropsy. Not a fun day.


What state are you located in? Is rabies common in your area? 


....Sorry...Watched Cujo one to many times, rabies gets me nervous....


----------



## elevan (Feb 12, 2013)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> That is what I was wondering too...rabies. I am so sorry. Please let us know the results.


Yes, please let us know the results, so that others can learn as well the signs.


I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Feb 12, 2013)

elevan said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
X2. *


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 12, 2013)

Did the vet speak to you about seeking medical treatment for yourself?

If you had your hands in this goats mouth, even the smallest scratch could give a way for you to have contracted this disease.  Please notify your MD asap, so that if the tests come back positive, you and your family will be able to start the treatment immediately.  Some Dr offices need time to get the supplies in, esp if there will be more than one person needing treatment.

Call them TODAY.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 13, 2013)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Did the vet speak to you about seeking medical treatment for yourself?
> 
> If you had your hands in this goats mouth, even the smallest scratch could give a way for you to have contracted this disease.  Please notify your MD asap, so that if the tests come back positive, you and your family will be able to start the treatment immediately.  Some Dr offices need time to get the supplies in, esp if there will be more than one person needing treatment.
> 
> Call them TODAY.


*X2  Do NOT mess with this, it is imperative!!*


----------



## mjgh06 (Feb 13, 2013)

I agree rabies is not something to mess with and your doctor can go ahead and start you on a post-exposure prophylaxis treatment now.  

My question is what made the vet think rabies?  Cases are really rare in livestock unless there is exposure issues.  Are you in an area with a lot of raccoons, skunks, foxes and bats?  How did he think it was contracted?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Feb 13, 2013)

mjgh06 said:
			
		

> I agree rabies is not something to mess with and your doctor can go ahead and start you on a post-exposure prophylaxis treatment now.
> 
> My question is what made the vet think rabies?  Cases are really rare in livestock unless there is exposure issues.  Are you in an area with a lot of raccoons, skunks, foxes and bats?  How did he think it was contracted?


Rabies isn't rare in livestock.  Uncommon maybe, but not rare.

 At least not in N.C..  There was a story on the local news here about 3 weeks ago about a LaMancha about an hour from me with rabies. (go to wral.com)

Another poster on here sited a nearby farm where some cows and a donkey tested positive.

A few years ago in N.Y. (I think) a goat at a show at a fair tested positive for Rabies.  I forgot how many people had to be tested and how many had to be treated for rabies at huge cost.  All goats that are shown there now have to provide documentation for rabies treatment.  Even though there is no approved rabies vaccine for goats, it's "off label"

It's not required by law here in N.C., but our vet recommended and all of our goats are treated.  In my area, a lot of foxes and racoons.


----------

